# My Bearded dragon's head is turning white!



## Mr.Dusty

Please tell me what's happening and if he's sicks. Thnx.

~Mr.Dusty.:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## AuntyLizard

He/she could be going into shed.. Sometimes it does look white especially if you have a beardie colour morph.

Liz


----------



## Twiisted

Hehe... Yea dont panic ur little fella is fine


----------



## Michelle G

My little guy is a hypo and he looks like a ghost when he is about to go into shed especially his head......alot of beardies shed in sections - head, tail, body, legs!


----------



## kian2002

what substrate are you using i had mine on the calci sand for a while and eventually his head went white so i bathed him and wiped his head with damp cotton wool and the color came back


----------

